# Small Garage Makeover



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

Finally finished my garage makeover, from reading the forum it has helped me enormously with the makeover from which cabinets to buy and benefiting from the 'group buy' on the floor tiles, to what threshold seal to get. I have also made my own contribution by adding a carbon fibre look worktop!

I thought about buying a kitchen worktop but nice ones were way too expensive, so decided to wrap some Vinyl over MDF board. (Not planning to do any heavy car mechanics on the worktop).

The garage is very narrow so you can just get a Ford Fiesta in but anything bigger, no chance unless you want to drive in and get out via the boot!

Here are some pics of the finished article, hope it helps fellow members - even if you have a small garage you can still make it nice.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , great looking mate . I love the finish , it looks pro to me .


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow looks smart.


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Wish mine was that tidy :thumb:


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Top job! 
Love the worktop idea!


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful - great job there!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Where is the floor from mate?


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

The floor tiles are from the 'Group buy' here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268540

As you can see the interlocking is very good tight tolerance for a nice tight fit.

R-Tek UK to two tile thicknesses 4mm and 7 mm, I choose for the 7mm tile, just a bit more expensive than the 4mm.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks awesome. Very jealous.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

I like the clean finish
How much was the flooring per square metre?

Did you paid the walls, if so with what and any tips?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That would put many a kitchen to shame!. 

Looks good.


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

p1tse said:


> I like the clean finish
> How much was the flooring per square metre?
> 
> Did you paid the walls, if so with what and any tips?


These 7mm think tiles where approximately £22 sqm. As previously mentioned R-TEX do a cheaper tile which are 4mm think and are at £18 sqm as part of the 'group buy' I recall. I did some searching on the web and found that the group buy via this forum was a good price.

Yes I painted the walls with Wicks white emulsion (good paint). I choose to use a brush not a roller so I could use the paint to seal the breeze blocks with paint (I applied it quite thickly), plus I applied two coats on of Wicks floor paint on the bottom bricks.


----------



## yarmuk (Sep 27, 2007)

what did you think of the wickes floor paint you used on the bottom..i nearly bought some the other day to do my garage floor..?


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

yarmuk said:


> what did you think of the wickes floor paint you used on the bottom..i nearly bought some the other day to do my garage floor..?


Again I was impressed with it. I find Wicks own brand better than B&Q own brand also they are very similar priced. I also painted the garage entrance before the threshold strip with the floor paint as well.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

That's one tidy garage mate!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the weather strip. (as silly as it sounds!)

Where is that from? I bought one from screwfix couple of months back and not entirely happy with it


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Really really nice space. Love the carbon worktop, I actually think I may steel this idea from you if that's ok?


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Would love to see a before pic for comparison if you had one


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great finish there mate. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

That looks pretty much perfect to me! 

Very similar dimensions to my garage - long and thin. I once spent an entire Saturday clearing out the junk, managed to get the A4 in the garage and then found I couldn't open the doors to get out. :wall:

Off to look at those floor tiles now :thumb:


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

kingtheydon said:


> I like the weather strip. (as silly as it sounds!)
> 
> Where is that from? I bought one from screwfix couple of months back and not entirely happy with it


I bought the rubber threshold seal and bottom garage door blade seal from http://www.garagedoorseals.co.uk/ This is the same company as http://www.jaseals.co.uk/ I also bought the adhesive from them. They manufacture a good selection of diffing garage door seals options.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Estoril Sport said:


> These 7mm think tiles where approximately £22 sqm. As previously mentioned R-TEX do a cheaper tile which are 4mm think and are at £18 sqm as part of the 'group buy' I recall. I did some searching on the web and found that the group buy via this forum was a good price.
> 
> Yes I painted the walls with Wicks white emulsion (good paint). I choose to use a brush not a roller so I could use the paint to seal the breeze blocks with paint (I applied it quite thickly), plus I applied two coats on of Wicks floor paint on the bottom bricks.


Thanks

I've got a double garage and so it's double the cost which I just can't justify doing over the stuff in the main house


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Really really nice space. Love the carbon worktop, I actually think I may steel this idea from you if that's ok?


Please do :thumb: I am ready please with it finished look, I would strongly advise the 3M primer 94 to be applied on the edges so it does not lift going round the tight corners. I bought this from http://www.transair.co.uk cheaper than e-bay! I applied this when the temperature was over 30deg in the garage! I was a bit worried due to the heat it would not stick I needn't worried :thumb: thanks to the adhesive primer.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Did you paint the grey floor paint over the white?
So I can gauge on how much etc. how much paint did you use of the white?


----------



## Beesley (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks very clean buddy and love the carbon fibre work tops!


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

p1tse said:


> Did you paint the grey floor paint over the white?
> So I can gauge on how much etc. how much paint did you use of the white?


I basically painted what you can see with white I used nearly 5 litres of paint for one coat to do three walls, however I did paint the walls previously with White paint a few years a go, So I believe in total its has three coats of white emulsion.


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

Beesley said:


> Looks very clean buddy and love the carbon fibre work tops!


For the carbon fibre Vinyl worktops, I bought a large board of 18mm think MDF board, got B&Q to cut it to size, painted it with MDF primer, sanded it down, then wiped over with Isopropyl Alcohol then covered it with Carbon Fibre Vinyl, and applying 3m Primer 94 on the edges so it does not lift. I am very pleases with the results nice crisp corners. I bought the 3m carbon fibre Vinyl from e-bay


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Everyone has asked where everything else is from, so where are the cabinets from? 

Looks awesome by the way!


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

chapppers11 said:


> Everyone has asked where everything else is from, so where are the cabinets from?
> 
> Looks awesome by the way!


Thanks 

I bought the cabinets from Tesco Direct for the smaller units and two larger cabinets from http://www.raitools.com/garagesystem.htm) Was able to get some discount so cheaper then Tesco Direct


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Estoril Sport said:


> Thanks
> 
> I bought the cabinets from Tesco Direct for the smaller units and two larger cabinets from http://www.raitools.com/garagesystem.htm  Was able to get some discount so cheaper then Tesco Direct


Just incase anyone was having issues, the link is http://www.raitools.com/garagesystem.htm :thumb:

I've got two of the smaller cabinets (one with the three drawers and one standard two door cabinet) plus a big "wardrobe". Look really smart!


----------

